# Basic end grain cutting board



## kkaye (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my first attempt at an end grain cutting board. I basically followed this plan http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/dewoodwork/blog/2597 but I did not have any other wood besides hard maple so I could not do any designs. Next time I am going to try and do a similar design to the one on the website with hard maple and walnut.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks nice. What's with the darker corners, is that jus a color difference or is it some other material to fill some voids or something?


----------



## kkaye (Jan 7, 2008)

frankp said:


> Looks nice. What's with the darker corners, is that jus a color difference or is it some other material to fill some voids or something?


The wood had a long dark center running through it. It looked interesting so I chose that board when I was at the lumber yard (I have no idea what good wood is) but I think it was just the very center of the tree so the dark areas ran through the entire board.


----------

